# die kinderpingui werbung



## chopi (6. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute! ich habe letztens an ferero geschrieben ob sie mir die o.g. werbung erklären können XD

UND ICH HAB NE ANTWORT BEKOMMEN XDDDD

Sehr geehrter Herr *hust^^*, vielen Dank für Ihre nette Anfrage und Ihr Interesse an unserem aktuellen Kinder pinguí TV-Spot. In dem Spot wollen die beiden kleinen Pinguine (Bruder/Schwester) ihre Mutter austricksen, damit sie an die leckeren Kinder pinguí herankommen. Der Trick sollte wie folgt funktionieren: Einer versucht irgendwie die Mutter abzulenken, während sich der andere an den Kühlschrank heranschleicht und die Kinder pinguí klaut. Demzufolge wird das "Lied" lediglich improvisiert - es existiert also sozusagen gar nicht (daher ja auch der abrupte Abbruch des Liedes mit dem Satz "ich...äh...muss weg!").  Die Mutter, die ja zuerst sehr gerührt ob der Performance ihrer Kinder ist, kommt ihnen aber dennoch auf die Schliche, da sie ja die Schlingel durchs Fenster erspähen konnte. Insofern wollte die Mutter zum Ende der Geschichte mit ihrer Aufforderung, das Lied doch auch mal für Papa zu singen, den Kindern zeigen, dass sie die Kinder durchschaut hat - es gibt eigentlich gar kein Lied, was sie gelernt haben (siehe oben). Also fühlen sich die Kinder auch ein wenig ertappt und unwohl (siehe Gesichtsausdruck der Kinder am Ende der Geschichte). Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Angaben geholfen zu haben und wünschen auch weiterhin guten Genuss mit unseren Produkten. Mit freundlichen Grüßen  FERRERO MSC GmbH & Co. KG Daniela Schulz(Verbraucherservice)

edit sagt: XD hab vergessen miene frage zu stellen. und zwar: wieso wird in der werbung das futter als etwas verbotenes,negatives gezeigt?Es soll doch verkauft werden cO

mfg
der-der-die-werbung-nun-versteht


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Gratuliere!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (6. Dezember 2007)

Schön und gut aber wo ist der Witz?das sich die Kinder unwohl fühlen?arbeiten da Sadisten?Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Falkir (6. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube der sinn der werbung ist dass man (pinguin)alles für das Produkt machen würde


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2007)

der sinn von werbung:
der sinn der werbung von [name des konzerns] für [name des produkts] ist natürlich den kunden das leben zu verbessern indem wir ihnen [name des produkts] von [name des konzerns] verkaufen. gerüchte denen zu folge [name des konzerns] nur produziert damit die führungsebene geld macht sind vollkomen frei erfunden. [name des produkts] hat weder durch die produktion noch durch den konsum schädliche effekte auf mensch und/oder umwelt und ist genau das was jeder mensch braucht.


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Von Pinguine für Pinguine. Das Zeugs ist hässlich und wahrscheinlich eh nur Pinguinfutter xD


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja gut die Werbung war nun echt sehr sehr schwer zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Dezember 2007)

loool, an Ferrero geschrieben weil man eine Kinderwerbung nicht versteht?????????
das ist so blöd das es schon wieder lustig ist...
was gibts denn daran nicht zu verstehen?hättest du vlt mal dazuschreiben sollen was du an der Werbung nicht verstanden hast...
ist doch ganz einfach:eins der Kinder lenkt die Mutter ab , während das andere Kind an die ersehnte Beute kommt...der Trick wird allerdings sofort von der Mutter erkannt und später zeigt sie das auch ihren Kindern, indem sie dieselbigen bittet den Tanz auch für den Vater aufzuführen. wobei die Mutter genau wusste das das Lied ja nur improvisiert wurde um sie kurz abzulenken um, wie schon erwähnt, an den begehrten Kinderriegel zu kommen...
von daher bestraft sie nicht die Kinder direkt, sondern stellt sie bloß, damit sie nicht nochmal versuchen die Mutter reinzulegen...
im Endeffekt zeigt die Werbung doch nur das die Kinder Kinderpingui so begehren, das sie sogar so ein "raffinierten" Ablenkungsversuch starten, um an die über alles leckeren Kinderpingui zu kommen.die Nachgeschichte mit der Mutter und Vater ist doch nur ein Schuss Humor, den die Werbeleut emit einbauen wollten...


----------



## LouisDeFunes (7. Dezember 2007)

Hättest mal lieber fragen sollen, was das eigentliche Produkt denn mit Pinguinen zu tun hat, bzw. warum dieses Produkt denn sogar noch ähnlich heißt? Pinguine sind ja nun mal Rohfischfresser, die nie die Möglichkeit haben überhaupt an Milchprodukte ranzukommen. Oder wird dieses Produkt vielleicht aus Fischabfällen hergestellt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2007)

Kann recht lustig sein die Firmen anzuschreiben. Ich hatte mal Ehrmann angeschrieben ob in ihrem Joghurt echte Erdbeeren sind (seitdem isst mein kollege keinen Erdbeerjoghurt mehr), oder von Storck bekamen wir danach mal einige Packungen Bonbons geschickt.


----------



## Azerak (7. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Schön und gut aber wo ist der Witz?das sich die Kinder unwohl fühlen?arbeiten da Sadisten?Fragen über Fragen



Ich komm aus dem heulen nicht mehr raus *weglach*

Die Antwort von Ferrero find ich irgendwie idiotisch ^^
*weiter lach*


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

LouisDeFunes schrieb:


> Hättest mal lieber fragen sollen, was das eigentliche Produkt denn mit Pinguinen zu tun hat, bzw. warum dieses Produkt denn sogar noch ähnlich heißt? Pinguine sind ja nun mal Rohfischfresser, die nie die Möglichkeit haben überhaupt an Milchprodukte ranzukommen. Oder wird dieses Produkt vielleicht aus Fischabfällen hergestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil das Produkt von den Farben her so aussieht wie ein Pinguin ( von innen und außen betrachtet ) und da Kinder eigentlich Pinguine lieben ist das keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2007)

Wird der Kinder Maxi King Song eigentlich von Bushido gesungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (7. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wird der Kinder Maxi King Song eigentlich von Bushido gesungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Entweder von dem oder von Eko Fresh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ton ausschalt und Buch rauskram* Bei der Reklame hab ich immer das Bedürfnis, ganz schnell zur Toilette zu laufen...

Noch besser ist nur die von Choco Fresh (glaub ich), jedenfalls wo der Typ sich eine Matratze holt, weil ihn der Riegel umhaut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DVD Recorder rules - ich spul Werbung grundsätzlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Weil das Produkt von den Farben her so aussieht wie ein Pinguin ( von innen und außen betrachtet ) und da Kinder eigentlich Pinguine lieben ist das keine schlechte Idee.



von innen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sind se rot (blut^^) 

und ich hab ide angeschrieben weil mir langweilig war^^^mach ich uet eauch noch bei ner firma wenn mir ne gute einfällt XD

mfg
der-der-ein-XD-smiley-fordert


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2007)

Witziges Thema, die Idee hatte schon einmal jemand, und die Reaktionen dann in einem Buch niedergeschrieben.

Habe es mal bei Amazon gesucht: Klick mich

Macht natürlich nur Spass beim lesen, wenn man die Werbungen auch selbst kennt.


----------



## _Energy_ (7. Dezember 2007)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geil geil



____________________________________________





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte denen die Frage gestellt: Wieso haben Pinguine Kühlschränke auf dem Südpol ( oder Nord? ) einen Kühlschrank? Wollten die vielleicht damit sagen das die Klimaerwärmung schon so vortgeschritten ist, das die Pinguine schon für ihr eigenes Futter Kühlschränke brauchen?^^

Wie oben schon gesagt: Fragen über Fragen^^


----------



## chopi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube ich frage die morgen des mitm kühlschrank XD au ja da reu ich mich schon auf die antwort^^


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

lol... ^^ naja wenigstens schreibens zurück.


----------



## Pomela (8. Dezember 2007)

Also die dümmste Werbung, die ich je gesehen habe, ist die für "Immodium akut". Ich hätte die Firma auch anschreiben sollen...

Kinder spielen in einem Park mit einem Ball, aber der fliegt in ein Gebüsch... Unerwartet kommt eine Frau mit eben diesem Ball aus dem Gebüsch... und sie ist froh, dass sie dieses Mittel hat?
öhm.. moooment... wenn dieses Mittel (ein Mittel gegen Durchfall) wirklich wirkt... was wollte die Tussie dann in dem Gebüsch?


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Na, das ist mal cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und frag nur, wieso die Pinguine am Südpol Kühlschränke haben und schreib die Antwort wieder hier rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (8. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Ehrmann angeschrieben ob in ihrem Joghurt echte Erdbeeren sind (seitdem isst mein kollege keinen Erdbeerjoghurt mehr)



o_O was ist da denn sonst drin?


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Bananen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2007)

Von Fruchtstücken abgesehen, ist in den wenigsten Joghurts drin, was draufsteht. 
Alleine beim deutschen Erdbeerjoghurtbedarf müsste man ganz Spanien mit Feldern belegen. Es sind also "naturidentische" bzw "natürliche" Aroma- und Farbstoffe.

Alles mit den 4 grossen, deutschen Vitaminen: B, A und SF


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Du meinst wohl B, S und E ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Joghurt Gums... worst ever!


----------

